# Plein pot (figuré)



## Giulia2213

Ciao,

Il contesto in francese: "Il n'y a pas 36 solutions au vu des éléments : c'est une disparition forcée *plein pot*"

Il mio problema qui è per tradurre con una espressione idiomatica equivalente a "plein pot".

Qui, "plein pot" = c'est 100% une disparition forcée, aucune autre piste ne colle avec une autre hypothèse.

"Prezzo pieno" non mi piace molto perché è veramente un senso figurato.
"È una scomparsa forzata *prezzo pieno*" non mi piace molto, mi suona poco naturale in italiano.


"*Al massimo*" non mi rende l'idea in un caso di cold case.


Idee?

Grazie


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao, cosa intendi esattamente con _forcée?_


----------



## Giulia2213

_Disparition forcée_, c'est un terme juridique consacré.

Définition de la disparition forcée :


> " perpétrées par des agents d’un État ou par des particuliers ou des groupes organisés, par exemple des groupes paramilitaires5, agissant au nom ou avec l’appui, direct ou indirect, le consentement ou l’assentiment de pouvoirs publics. "


source : https://www.ohchr.org/sites/default/files/2021-08/FactSheet6Rev.3_fr.pdf


Une disparition forcée est une disparition où un État est impliqué, ou a consenti.

Définition dans la Convention Internationale pour la protection de toutes les personnes contre la disparition forcée, source : https://www.ohchr.org/fr/instrument...al-convention-protection-all-persons-enforced


> *Article 2 *
> 
> Aux fins de la présente Convention, on entend par « disparition forcée » l'arrestation, la détention, l'enlèvement ou toute autre forme de privation de liberté par des agents de l'État ou par des personnes ou des groupes de personnes qui agissent avec l'autorisation, l'appui ou l'acquiescement de l'État, suivi du déni de la reconnaissance de la privation de liberté ou de la dissimulation du sort réservé à la personne disparue ou du lieu où elle se trouve, la soustrayant à la protection de la loi.



La Convenzione tradotta in italiano: Convenzione internazionale per la protezione di tutte le persone dalla sparizione forzata


----------



## alfaalfa

Giulia2213 said:


> c'est une disparition forcée *plein pot*"


"Sì è trattato *senza dubbio* di un sequestro di Stato" potrebbe essere una soluzione.


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie.

Guardo il "*senza dubbio*" ✅ ✅✅ però "sequestro di Stato" ❌❌

Per "_disparition forcée_", c'è già una traduzione appropriata: « scomparsa forzata ».
La traduzione esiste già. Non bisogna reinventare la ruota (réinventer la roue) 😉

"Sequestro di Stato" non cattura del tutto el concetto della scomparsa forzata.


----------



## alfaalfa

Hai ragione ma nessun italiano medio capirebbe "scomparsa forzata" (che non ha neanche tanto senso in italiano) mentre "sequestro di Stato" è un'espressione cristallizzata.
Dipende poi da chi deve leggere il testo in italiano.


----------



## Giulia2213

Il problema di "sequestro di Stato" è che il termine non coïncide neanche con il fondo del problema.

Penso che "scomparsa forzata" e una nota di definizione mi paia molto più appropriato.

Una persona scomparsa forzata è spesso uccisa e i suoi resti occultati per lo Stato al modo di essere impossibile da identificate senza tecniche sofisticate.
Neanche le impronte dentari possono identificarla accuratamente. Solo la comparazione del DNA da specialisti in genetica forense può identificare, purché il DNA non sia talmente degradato o contaminato che neanche il DNA aiuti.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bonjour,
j'utiliserais un adverbe en italien pour traduire l'espression française "plein pot" dans le cas ci-dessus: _ una sparizione/scomparsa del tutto/totalmente/completamente forzata. _


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie 1000 @Olaszinhok 😀


----------



## lorenzos

Chiedo scusa ma mi sembra che non sia la sparizione ad essere del tutto forzata ma che si tratti sicuramente di una sparizione forzata. O sbaglio?


----------



## Giulia2213

Si tratta sicuramente di una sparizione forzata @lorenzos


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> Chiedo scusa ma mi sembra che non sia la sparizione ad essere del tutto forzata ma che si tratti sicuramente di una sparizione forzata. O sbaglio?


Tu as tout à fait raison, _Lorenzos. _Ta traduction est meilleure que la mienne.


----------

